# Anyone want to lend a pic?



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

Hi, i am doing a plant profile for staurogyne sp. and i was wondering if anyone would let me use there picture? Doesnt have to be the best in the world   

Also has anyone got a pic of a matured java fern, i deleted mine off photbucket and i chucked it out last week as it wasnt growing    

I will credit it to you   

Thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

You can PM me if you want


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Aug 2008)

I have both in my tank I will what I can do, although my java fern is not very big and my staurogyne sp was doing crap until I changed the flow towards it, bottom leaves are in bad shape, I will clean it up lol


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Aug 2008)

Here is one! I will try and get a better shot over the weekend, this was last night while taking some of my new CRS, camera is driving me nuts! Guess where I need to spend my overtime this month?? lol


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

That will do fine-  unless you want to spend some time with your camera?


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

i have put it on thanks, whats up with your camera anyway?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i have put it on thanks, whats up with your camera anyway?


I have done a lot of tests with the camera and it seems like its the Rekord glass that has some weird effects on macro/very close-up photos! 
Took lots of macros of things around the house and they came out great, very odd!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is it new?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> is it new?


The tank yes


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was on about the camera.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i was on about the camera.


Nah got it about 3 years ago


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there anything you can do too fix it?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> is there anything you can do too fix it?


Don't think there is much wrong with it, just taking photos of the shrimp tank seems to be a nightmare!!!
If the weather is good tomorrow I am taking it down the park for some more tests


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

dont know about London but it is crap here


----------

